# --> BMX Anfänger gucken bitte HIER <--



## RISE (15. Juni 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen an die neuen User oder auch an diejenigen, die noch nicht allzu lange dabei sind. 

In letzter Zeit wird das BMX Forum immer jünger und es häufen sich die Fragen nach günstigen Rädern, die den Einstieg bedeuten oder schlicht und einfach billig sein sollen. 
Demzufolge beschränkt sich der Themenbereich fast ausschließlich auf günstige Räder, was über Monate hinweg dazu führt, dass die Diskussion im Forum sehr einseitig verläuft und für viele User unattraktiv wird. BMX hat schließlich mehr zu bieten als ein paar Räder, bei denen an allen Ecken und Enden gespart wird. 

Im Vordergrund steht (bei euch hoffentlich) der Spaß an der Sache, als auch der Spaß an der Technik. Damit auch alle hier im Forum Spaß haben können, möchte ich gewisse Richtlinien einführen, die eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollten:

1. Für Einsteiger ist es immer schwierig. Man will gerne, aber kennt sich nicht aus und fragt deshalb nach. Das ist auch in Ordnung, aber seht euch zunächst bitte im Forum um und vergewissert euch, dass euer gewünschtes Thema nicht schon existiert. Um auch ältere Beiträge zu finden, wird euch die *SUCHFUNKTION* eine Hilfe sein. 

2. Viele neue User melden sich mit der Absicht einer Kaufberatung hier an. Um zu wissen, welches Rad oder welche Teile gut sind, sollte man sich etwas einlesen und insbesondere auf die * OFT GESTELLTEN ANFÄNGERFRAGEN* achten. Nachdem ihr damit fertig seid, könnt ihr euch *HIER* über Einsteigerräder informieren. Der Thread ist auch offen zur Diskussion, d.h. andere Mitglieder posten dort auch positive und negative Meinungen und Erfahrungen. *Bitte* lest diesen Thread *aufmerksam* durch, bevor ihr ein neues Thema eröffnet. 

3. Solltet ihr dennoch ein neues Thema aufmachen, wird es schnell offensichtlich, ob ihr die Punkte 1 und 2 befolgt habt. 
Ich behalte mir daher vor, solche Threads in Zukunft *kommentarlos zu löschen*. In einem Thread solltet ihr darauf achten, ein Budget anzugeben und kurz beschreiben, was ihr mit dem Rad vorhabt und evtl. welche Größe ihr habt. Achtet bitte wenigstens auf ein Minimum an korrekter Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Bei vielen ist die unterirdisch. Niemand verlangt Perfektion, aber ein wenig Rücksicht sollte man schon nehmen. 

4. Für kurze Fragen, die ihr nicht so recht zuordnen könnt, nutzt ihr bitte das *Kurze Fragen, kurze Antworten* Thema.


5. An die erfahrenen User folgende Bitte: ihr seid länger dabei, ihr wisst von was ihr redet. Also überlegt bitte, bevor ihr einen unpassenden Kommetar abgebt. Spaß und ein bisschen Spam muss und soll sein, aber meldet solche Themen lieber, bevor man in der Diskussion jegliche Würde verliert. 

Jetzt viel Spaß im Forum, beim Lesen und Schreiben.


----------

